# سؤال عن دينمو السيارة ....؟؟



## ahmad mohmmad (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

لقد قمت بعمل طاحونه هوائيه خاصه بتوليد الكهرباء عن طريق الرياح المولد هو دينمو سيارة 12 فولت ..
المهم عندما ذهبت للكرهبائي الخاص بالسيارات قال لي يجب عليك ان تشبك مصباح صغير مع الدينمو حتى يتم التوليد ... مع العلم ان الدينمو يوجد فيه اربع وصلات .. موجب وسالب واثنين بجانب بعضهما احداهما للمصباح والاخر للبور ..انا لم اقتنع بهذا الكلام لائنوو مشروعي هو توليد الكهرباء وعند وصل المصباح يتم استهلاك الكهرباء من الدينمو اخوتي لقد رائيت المشروع عل الانترنت والاخوة لم يستعملوو مصباح ..

وعند استخدلم المصباح وبدء التوليد اصبح دوران المولد ثقيل جداا ارجو التوضيح
وايضا هل انا بحاجه لبطاريه مشحونه لعمل الدينمو لتوليد الطاقه..
ارجو الرد


----------



## سيد الجمل (31 مايو 2010)

اخى صاحب المشروع اولا ما هى صناعة الدينمو كورى يابانى المانى ---------------------- ثانيا الدينمو كتاوت داخلى ام خارجى لان هناك فارق فى التوصيل للدينمو الداخلى والخارجى وقوة البطاريه الستخدمة فى التوصيل


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (1 يونيو 2010)

دينمو فرنسي كت اوت داخلي


----------



## سيد الجمل (2 يونيو 2010)

يجب توصيل مصباح للتغذية ويجب أن تكون البطارية مشحونة جيدا (ضعف البطارية يؤدى إلى ثقل فى الدينامو) 
وعند حساب عدد لفات الدينامو بسرعة لاتقل عن 800 لفة/دقيقة يطفأ المصباح ويتم توليد الكهرباء ويجب أن يكون المصباح صغير الحجم ولايتعدى 2 وات مع العلم بأنه عندما يتم تغذية توصيلات الدينامو عن طريق البطارية سيتم توليد التيار وبعد ذلك يمكن فصل البطارية وثقل الدينامو يعتمد على قوة الكهرباء المستهلكة من خرج الدينامو ونرجو ان يوفقكم الله


----------



## alx.2020 (2 يونيو 2010)

كيف استطيع تشغيل الدينمو بالرياح


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ...
بالفعل الثقل يعتمد عل البطاريه ...المهم هنالك الانواع الحديثه التورناتور لا يستخدم فيها مصباح لمرور التيار..
شكرا لك..


----------

